# Has anyone every completed a project entirely before moving on to another ?



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)

So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.

I am used to starting so many things because I like such and such a size needle, or such and such yarn, or I discovered a new pattern that I had to try right now.

Does anyone else do that?


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I used to complete before starting another but since moving into a new house with TONS more space, I don't anymore. I currently have 3 in the works and am thinking about starting a 4th


----------



## Mystuerie (Aug 10, 2011)

I made a rule early on. Finish what you started before moving on to another project. My friends all had bags of unfinished knitting and crochet. I didn't want to see that for myself.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

sorry ladies. I always finish one before starting another.....
but I must admit there could be years between works!


----------



## jentodd7 (May 28, 2015)

LOL I am notorious for having 4 to 7 projects going at once! It drives my Hubby bonkers. I get board with one project put it down for a bit and work on another and rotate between several. I only focus on 1 if I have a deadline like a Knit along or a gift that has to be done. I do not know of anyone who works only 1 project at a time.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Me!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought that was normal, too!

During Christmas break, I usually find and finish up the oldest UFOs. But, there are always WIPs in my house AND car.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

At the most, I'll have 2 projects going. One for at home and one for sitting at appointments.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

You betcha! I finish one project before starting another.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I always finished one project before starting another...until...I joined KP and found so many wonderful projects to start. Lol


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

At this point I finish one project before starting another. I think if I didn't I'd never finish anything. Just finished flip mittens and now am doing some simple slippers then will have a try at a more complicated pattern for a triangle scarf. If it frustrates me too much I may set it aside for a while and do something easier.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't get much done if I did one project at a time. I have 3 wip's going on right now.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


Me too. The last time I completed a project before moving on to another was so many years ago when I first leaned to knit. I always have several works in progress & I knit a bit on each depending on my mood. Eventually, they get completed. I get bored easily & often a yarn or pattern will catch my eye & I just need to start a new project. Just can't seem to do it any other way.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Only if it needed to be done immediately for a gift


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

greythounds said:


> At this point I finish one project before starting another. I think if I didn't I'd never finish anything. Just finished flip mittens and now am doing some simple slippers then will have a try at a more complicated pattern for a triangle scarf. If it frustrates me too much I may set it aside for a while and do something easier.


I think you are my hero! :thumbup:


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I only have 2 projects going at any one time. One more complicated and one just mindless knitting for taking to appointments and/or watching TV.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I also finish one project before starting another. A few years ago I had too many UFOs, so disciplined myself about that. Sometimes it's a challenge, like my current project. I am knitting a scarf using Noro. Talyo ( lace weight) using size 2 needles. It's going to take forever but I will soldier on.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't remember when I last finished a project before starting another.&#128516;


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it wholly depends what kind of knitter you are. There are knitters who enjoy seeing a project through from start to finish, often a fairly complicated one. There are also knitters like me who most enjoy learning something new, or researching, and jump from project to project (& often have several things that may never be finished. Which is ok, because the project already taught them what they wanted to know.)

And probably lots of other types.

I'm not saying I wouldn't be pleased as punch to finish up a bunch of WIPs that are lying about, but we all have our unique ways of knitting that give us the most pleasure. 

One thing I know that stops me dead in my tracks is commitment knitting. The minute I perceive a deadline, all the fun goes out of it. Now it's a job, not play.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


A person after my own heart, I rarely finish one and the move to another. But I try to not have more then 3. Good talking to you


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I was sooo determined to finish the sweater I am currently working on before starting anything else - this would probably be the first time in as long as I can remember that I have just stuck to ONE thing!! Well...I broke down about a week ago and started something else because I was just so anxious to use that yarn, lol! But I have to say, I was really good because I worked for about 3 weeks without touching anything but the sweater! I'm nearly done with it though, just need to add the hood to the neckline and then it's complete!

But lest I forget the other WIP's that got shoved to the end of the line just so I can make the sweater


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

dijewe said:


> I also finish one project before starting another. A few years ago I had too many UFOs, so disciplined myself about that. Sometimes it's a challenge, like my current project. I am knitting a scarf using Noro. Talyo ( lace weight) using size 2 needles. It's going to take forever but I will soldier on.


That is stunning. Love the colors. I can see why you what to stay ahead of that one. Thanks for sharing, love it. :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I did once about 10 years ago!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


Generally, the only time I don't complete one project before starting another is when I have to start a test knit. Then, as soon as the test knit is done, I continue the original project to finish. I only remember once starting a second project before finishing the first, and that was fairly recent. It was because the original project was getting boring and I needed a break in order to maintain my sanity.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes. Since learning to knit in 1962, I've always completed a project before starting another-I'm one who wants to see the finished project! Some people are able to read two books simultaneously--I've attempted this--however, my concentration can only be focused on one book. I find it so interesting and amazing to see how people are able to do the same type of "something" and yet do it so differently!
As I've said before: "whatever floats your boat" is A-Okay! :thumbup:


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

Mystuerie said:


> I made a rule early on. Finish what you started before moving on to another project. My friends all had bags of unfinished knitting and crochet. I didn't want to see that for myself.


I usually finish before starting something new, so in general I agree with you. I am currently knitting dishcloths for a fall craft fair and am finishing one before starting another. I'm trying different patterns to see which pattern takes the least amount of time and which I like the best. If I was knitting something large like an afghan I would probably have other projects going at the same time simply for variety.


----------



## badpoodle (Jun 14, 2015)

i also have the Finish It gene and focus on one project at a time. i do, however, browse and read other patterns, planning my next project. i accumulate 30 or so bookmarks of things i want to put my needles to. that's kinda like having multiple projects going in a virtual way.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That's normal for most of us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


It all depends on the project I am working on. If it is a pattern that has allot of new stitches I stick with it and don't take on any other projects. 
If I am working on a project and am stumped with a particular part of the pattern I will lye it aside until I can get help with it or let my brain figure it out .
At this time I will start a pattern I am more comfortable with. 
Sometimes I get a new yarn or pattern and just have to do a swatch to satisfy my excitement of the new yarn & pattern. But I try to stick with working one project at a time. It encourages me to treat myself for a job done and time to play . I've earned this time I tell myself.

;-)


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I applaud those of you wonderful people who can get one thing done before you start another, But I tell myself it is not my fault that I have at least 10 WIP'S , you see Mom had 10 kids and we all had to learn to cook for 10 or more so, we of course had to do the 3 course meal, meat, potatoes and vegie, and were adept at getting them all done at the same time,,So it is not my fault you see, well that is my story and I'm sticking to it,,,,


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

As far as knitting, sewing, and crocheting,I finish each project before I start another. I have a few quilt tops that I inhereted, but have no idea when I will quilt them. Those are really time consuming. Maybe when I retire Jan. 1,2016,I might try to get one quilted next year. I like to quilt, but would rather do something else.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I too finish one project before starting another, cant stand having bits and bobs laying around. I only start an item if I really like the pattern/yarn so why not finish it to see the finished article.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


I am one of those people  I read about all the WIP all KP's have going and I think there's something wrong with me; oh well, maybe one day I will join the rest of you :?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

asty said:


> I am one of those people  I read about all the WIP all KP's have going and I think there's something wrong with me; oh well, maybe one day I will join the rest of you :?


I'd be willing to help you get over this.

(Just kidding.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oops, here I am the odd ball again. I really like to finish one project before going on to the next one. But, since I knit, cross stitch, emboider and crochet I realistically can have 4 projects going, all in a different medium! Best of all worlds!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I did that a couple of times--before I was 30! But in those days I could only afford one project's yarn at a time. Life is different now, and in many ways better.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I also finish one project before starting another. A few years ago I had too many UFOs, so disciplined myself about that. Sometimes it's a challenge, like my current project. I am knitting a scarf using Noro. Talyo ( lace weight) using size 2 needles. It's going to take forever but I will soldier on.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mystuerie said:


> I made a rule early on. Finish what you started before moving on to another project. My friends all had bags of unfinished knitting and crochet. I didn't want to see that for myself.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol sorry could not help myself hugs


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm all about the finished item. I primarily knit sweaters for myself though now and then I'll start and finish a little item for a gift in between my larger project.
Just my personality, I don't like clutter and don't feel comfortable with a lot of unused yarn in my home. I enjoy the hunt (shopping, yay!) for the perfect yarn once I find the pattern or project I've settled on.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Many years ago, when I had limited knitting needles and limited crochet hooks I would complete one thing at a time. Now, I have a dozen or so WIP's. I also have 2 UFO's that I am seriously thinking of frogging into something else as I no longer like what I was doing.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I can do start to finish in one sitting, but only if the project won't take long like washcloths, baby hats, socks, etc. or something with larger needles and bulkier yarn. Typically I have several things going at once and always something portable I can take with me that I don't have to worry about stopping and starting. Larger projects do take a bit longer, but they always get completed eventually! Knitting for me would no longer be joyful if I had to "force" myself to complete one project before starting another. 

There is one knitter on KP who swore she never starts a new project before finishing another; that is until she started a long boring project. She's been knitting smaller projects in between working on the boring big one and seems to be enjoying herself immensely - so it can be done and nobody was harmed!


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

I have always finished a project before starting another...until yesterday. The shawl I am knitting will have to wait until my Poppet is completed!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I have many. Recently I cleaned out a hoarders craft room. I don't want my kids to go through that, so I try not to have too many at a time.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

If necessary but otherwise NEVER!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

One at a time for me. Just like you were taught as a child... Finish one and your "treat" or reward is to get to start the next! There is more motivation to "get to the sleeves" or "finish the front" each night if there is only one project to focus on....

Whether you have 1 going on at a time or 100.... You can only knit one STITCH at a time..... So, it stands to reason that the more projects you have going on at once, the longer it takes to finish any one.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it stands to reason that every knitter is different. I am neither a machine nor a robot. My "reward" IS knitting - my zen time, relaxation time, another way to fulfill my creative urges. No rules, no schedule. My joy comes from the process, not to see how many projects I can whip out or to persevere on a project I'm not enjoying before I "reward" myself with another. Just one stitch at a time at my leisure.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I have sometimes completed a project before going on to another, but generally I have a lot of things on the go. Some are "experiments" (crazy freeform or just "I wonder if" items) but most are because I like to vary between yarn type, needle size, colour .... I suppose I come under the process rather than product category. They do get done though - only the odd item has been buried in the garden at midnight (joke)


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

1.)Some of my projects require careful counting, concentration, quiet, and/or lots of room; so they never leave my house until they are compete. 
2.)Other projects are small, familiar/simple patterns - I can tote them around so that's what I do.
3.)Some do require concentration and careful counting but I can take them because I'm meeting up with other knitters and can share or question - OR visiting somewhere for a long time and will have time and space to focus. 
These first 3 can be WIPs and there can be more than one of each category.
4.)A Rush project takes priority; I start and finish them ASAP to meet a timeline but it has to be EASY. Over the years I've found that items that require concentration and/or lots of room cannot be put on a rush basis - that's a recipe for regret and I want handwork to be fulfilling and joyful.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

jersgran said:


> I have many. Recently I cleaned out a hoarders craft room. I don't want my kids to go through that, so I try not to have too many at a time.


I love all your hats in your photo !! I can imagine it must have been a challenge to clean a hoarders crafts room, regretfully, if I were to be honest with myself I would have hoarding tendencies.

thankfully, I have a small apartment and can not get away with too much of a stack. glad you shared.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I usually have between 1-3 things going and/or sitting waiting for crafter to come back around. Sometimes if I really, really want to do a project/craft, I will make it a point to finish one before as sometimes I will get bored and discouraged and then everything will sit for a good period of time.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> I think it stands to reason that every knitter is different. I am neither a machine nor a robot. My "reward" IS knitting - my zen time, relaxation time, another way to fulfill my creative urges. No rules, no schedule. My joy comes from the process, not to see how many projects I can whip out or to persevere on a project I'm not enjoying before I "reward" myself with another. Just one stitch at a time at my leisure.


That is a very positive approach, how refreshing  Very nice to hear. Thank you.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Uh, no! I seem to have a blanket in the basket that is waiting for completion, - all the time. I do not remember having the basket empty. Yikes! Is that a goal to set? Or a state of affairs to totally avoid?


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I am one of those that work on one project at a time unless something comes up that needs to be done quickly. I am not a fast crocheter. N


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Only if it needed to be done immediately for a gift


Sounds familiar


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> That is a very positive approach, how refreshing  Very nice to hear. Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think I have ever knitted one thing at a time. The only needlework I did one at a time was needlepoint. Right now I have a hat for me that is in the "to go" bag. A shrug meant for Christmas gift for my step daughter, in another "go bag", a sweater for son # 4, and Stephen West Cushy Tushy pants for my 22year old grandson. If a summer lace top hits my fancy, I drop everything and knit it until it is finished.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I only allow myself to have between 5 and 7 WIP's. After that I make myself finish off a couple before I start another one. That said, I ALSO have about 5 projects bagged with pattern, yarn and needles, ready to go the minute I finish something!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

gr8 said:


> 1.)Some of my projects require careful counting, concentration, quiet, and/or lots of room; so they never leave my house until they are compete.
> 2.)Other projects are small, familiar/simple patterns - I can tote them around so that's what I do.
> 3.)Some do require concentration and careful counting but I can take them because I'm meeting up with other knitters and can share or question - OR visiting somewhere for a long time and will have time and space to focus.
> These first 3 can be WIPs and there can be more than one of each category.
> 4.)A Rush project takes priority; I start and finish them ASAP to meet a timeline but it has to be EASY. Over the years I've found that items that require concentration and/or lots of room cannot be put on a rush basis - that's a recipe for regret and I want handwork to be fulfilling and joyful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Same for me. I have separate knitting bags for each one so I can grab and go or sit and knit without pulling things out and losing anything.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't remember ever finishing off one thing before i start the next but i do try to have a small project going so i can take with me.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

I used to do one project at a time--back in my youth. Haven't done that on a regular basis in years. Now I always have several projects going at the same time. Different types with different purposes, goals, and complexities. I think I feel more confident now and less like I have to follow a rule. Definitely feel free-er and more creative this way. I do finish projects, but as others have said it becomes drudgery when I "have to" knit on a project. I much prefer enjoying the journey! So glad we can all follow our own, individual muse!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I usually have 3-5 projects on needles at all times. Only one large project at a time and then several smaller ones. They are usually GypsyCream animals. I do still have 1 sock on needles. I still haven't worked up the interest to bind off. Guess the sock bug didn't bite me.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Nope, not me ever ! It kinda goes like this, 1 item on needles, almost done, ="bored," 1 more on needles 1/2 done,= "getting bored" 3rd item on needles, New, =excited!, sock on needles, a serious, New challenge on needles, =" totally stressed"


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

My first several were "only" projects. Right now for knitting I have 2 blankets, a wrap that probably needs blocked since hubby was helping me block the first time and ripped a corner out - I had to rip out about 12 rows to fix it 
I also have, in a tote upstairs, a quilted Christmas wallhanging that needs the hand quilting finished, a quilted Halloween wallhanging that needs quilted (I don't know yet if it will be hand or machine), and a baby quilt that I'm dying to start on.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I think it stands to reason that every knitter is different. I am neither a machine nor a robot. My "reward" IS knitting - my zen time, relaxation time, another way to fulfill my creative urges. No rules, no schedule. My joy comes from the process, not to see how many projects I can whip out or to persevere on a project I'm not enjoying before I "reward" myself with another. Just one stitch at a time at my leisure.


Absolutely......that is true for me and my knitting journey also. "Whatever rocks your boat", there is no right or wrong way...just your way.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


I dont have more than one project at a time on the go no matter how bored I am with what I'm doing. The only reason for it is that I get quite muddled up with the different stitches between the projects and my poor old brain can't cope with it any more. Quite probably because I seem to have so little time to knit these days despite being retired. When I was younger I used to have several projects on the go at one time.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


Yes there are!!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Always finish one project before starting another. Can't understand why you would want to do otherwise. Have always done this and never find it boring! Guess we are all different.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I always finish a project before I start another one now. I wasn't always like this, I would do the knitting but not sew up, add buttons etc. I ended up spending 3 full days of nothing but sewing up, weaving ends in and attaching buttons. I said I would never put myself in that position again. Now it is lovely to see each project finished and the yarn and needles waiting to be picked up to start the new one. Tessa28


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I have about 3 projects going. I just finished 1 yesterday. Needs to be washed and blocked. I have another afghan that is almost done and promised myself I would finishnit before starting something else. I have another afghan I started earlier this year I should complete but----- I still have another afghan I must start soon. Yes, I'm an aghan nut but too many babies born this year. It was like a baby boom. Oh yes, I did finish 2 other afghans this year that have already been gifted.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Only when I have to get it finished for some one who either asked me to make it or when I want to send it overseas. Otherwise I have about 4 projects on the go.


----------



## Millrog (May 16, 2011)

Yes I do. The knitting part gets done, it's just the sewing up I tend to leave and end up with a few that need finishing off so to speak.
When my grandkids were small I did finish off completely so they could wear whatever I knitted.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


I always complete one project at a time. I think it would take more time to finish if going between different projects


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Always finish one before I start the next project .


----------



## Unheardletters (Aug 5, 2014)

I always complete a project before moving on. I hate having unfinished projects just sitting around. I've never been able to leave a project and move on to something else. To me, completing the project is far more satisfying than starting.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Well that's me, it's the only way I knit, finish one and then start another. Could this be the difference between the sexes I wonder? Ladies are certainly not dizzy brained but perhaps they see something and just can't wait to get started on it. X


----------



## midtlie (Mar 19, 2012)

I have so many projects started . I jump around a lot.


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

I always finish one thing before starting another. Not just knitting, either! Maybe a little OCD


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that it will incriminate me.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I almost always finish one major project before starting another. I often have a washcloth or simple project that I work on only when I'm at one of my grandson's sport game, or waiting at an appointment, going at the same time, though.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

I always finish a project before starting another if I didn't I would get nothing done.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

What a good question to start out the week. I have a couple knitting and crochet projects, a needlework project and quilts to do. And it is getting so close to Christmas. But with fall around the corner, I get energized. mw


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I would lose my mind if I couldn't have several projects going at once. I try to limit myself to two...one that needs a lot of attention, and one mindless one for trips in the car while my husband does his "I-am-the-driver" thing. I also will work on the mindless one in front of the TV when I actually want to watch the program. When I'm trying to get a gift finished I often get totally bored near the end because I force myself to only work on that one project.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have several works in progress. One that is in my car, one easy one when I can't concentrate very well, and some complicated ones when I am in the mood to do something special. It depends on my mood.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes I have finished some items before started another item like socks or hats only because I need the needles for the next project.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

i usually do one thing at a time but recently I started a KAL and then got side tracked and have not gone back to it. I also have socks in the works and am working on a top down sweater too. UGH


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

I usually finish one before starting another. Sometimes have 2 going at once. When my Mother passed away, she had tubs of crochet that just needed to be assembled into afghans and stuffed toys. Problem was.....no one knew exactly how to assemble and the patterns were missing. That would have cured me of having many UFOs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am always in the middle of more than one project. But I have done a project without interruption a couple of times. Making a sweater for a baby who is close to making its appearance has spurred me on!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, it is very seldom that I don't finish one project and then move on the the next. However, I do sometimes do more than one project at a time when sewing. .


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, it is very seldom that I don't finish one project and then move on the the next. However, I do sometimes do more than one project at a time when sewing. .


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Yesterday I completed a load of knitting for a baby due next month, even got all the buttons sewed on and everything packed in a box ready for posting.......definitely a first for me as I am lazy at the sewing up of garments ;have still to decide on my next project


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I would.!!!! If the people on KP stopped giving links to great patterns. So it,s all your fault!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> I would.!!!! If the people on KP stopped giving links to great patterns. So it,s all your fault!!!!


Ha Ha, loved this response. I blame my creative mind it will not let me stay on one project!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

badpoodle said:


> i also have the Finish It gene and focus on one project at a time. i do, however, browse and read other patterns, planning my next project. i accumulate 30 or so bookmarks of things i want to put my needles to. that's kinda like having multiple projects going in a virtual way.


I am pretty much like badpoodle. I almost always force myself to complete a project before starting another. But while working on the current one, am planning the next. That is another reason I try to do projects that take only a week or two. I know it would drive me crazy if I were locked into one project for too long. I have done some things that I probably would never have finished if I weren't tough with myself. I did a lace shawl that was fun in beginning, but became tiresome--and with lots of tinking, would have been easy to put aside. But now, after blocking, it will be ready for a gift or ? (Oh, I realize as I say this that blocking does not always get completed quickly. I have about 5 items ready for blocking. Does that mean I really don't complete all before moving on?)


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I am making the 1898 hat for homeless veterans. I do about 6 of the ear bands then do the crowns.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I use to have several projects but wasn't happy to be going from one to another as I wanted to see completion. Now I work on just one major and I do 1 minor (a dishcloth) so I can get immediate results within a short time. I don't mind having the one project that will take longer to knit. I am also an avid reader so I find time to do this also.


----------



## hmariec (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm always working on several- I have 3 going right now and am thinking of starting a few others. I have so many projects I want to complete, and not enough spare time on my hands! This is the only way I could do it.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I work on mainly things for charity that go fairly fast. When I'm in this mode, I crank them out quickly and stay with it until I get the amount done that I intend to send away.

I am working on a sweater now and do not interrupt a larger project for something else. If I did, I'd never get anything completed.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I usually do finish what I start. One of the reasons I do is because if I am making something for me, I want it right away. The second reason is that if the project has a complicated stitch, I want to remember how to do it and where I am in that stitch. I do keep track on paper, but that doesn't always help. I have had to frog too many projects. The third reason is because if I start something, I have to finish it. I do it with books too. I will scan to the end. I guess it was ingrained in me when I was a child. I guess that makes me odd, but that is something I can't change.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

As a child I always had to write my thank-you letters on Boxing Day, such a bore but at least the job was done. I try to obey the mantra to finish one job before I start on another; I don't want to be like DH, who starts a house maintenance project inside or outside and gets bored, makes some excuse (usually the weather) and leaves the job half finished. It annoys the heck out of me but I don't complain about it, well, hardly at all. So I usually apply the same approach to knitting and finish one project before starting another - except for having one HK and one MK on the go, that's different. I've fallen down, lately, though, and have four needlework WIPS. And even worse, back in early June I planned to shorten a sleeveless blouse for the summer and now we are at the other end of the summer and it's still hanging there. I don't know why I just don't go and do the job!!


----------



## cyrious (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes, me. I don't like to have unfinished projects lying around.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I usually finish one project at a time, however if it is very complicated I will also work on some mindless knitting to give my brain a rest.


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

I usually finish one project before starting another. It makes me knit faster and there are so many lovely things to knit(crochet and sew too) that I shall have to live 'til i'm 150 and knit 24 hours a day if I am to complete everything I have earmarked.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

One at a time. Makes me finish quicker to get started on that new pattern.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I have one for tv. One for travelling in car. One for Dr's or waiting for someone. One for lunch hour at work. One for hot and cold weather. I actually do finish them. Ha ha.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


Was that a trick questions???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

What fun would that be. 
I always have many projects on needles. I am not to blame for that it is all KP's fault !


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I always finish my project before I start another. I do like seeing the end result as soon as possible.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I only complete one when I am knitting for a client. For myself, I have 3 or 4 things going at once.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Me, I generally only work on one project at a time. Lately I have been doing little "play things" while working on a poncho. Once I start something I like to finish it first......I guess I are just weird!!


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

I always have an afghan going sometimes it takes me several years to finish because there are always things my family wants.


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

What? No! Wouldn't dream of it!


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

I never finish a project before starting another (argh!!). I go from quilting to knitting, but someone once told me to work on each for 10 minutes a day, so you don't forget where you are. This does work! And you're bound to finish a project before it forgotten.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

yes, yes, yes....apparently we're normal :lol:


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

That's totally me! WIPs all over the place. Gotta do better...


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

I have to finish one project before moving on or I lose interest or at least lose my place. Same with reading a book. I have to finish one before starting the next.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I very rarely start a new project before finishing one I am working on. I like closure. I think about my next project while finishing what I have on the needles. I buy the yarn or check my stash to see if I have yarn to use, but I don't get the yarn on the needles.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

jentodd7 said:


> LOL I am notorious for having 4 to 7 projects going at once! It drives my Hubby bonkers. I get board with one project put it down for a bit and work on another and rotate between several. I only focus on 1 if I have a deadline like a Knit along or a gift that has to be done. I do not know of anyone who works only 1 project at a time.


i usually have lots more than 2 going. mostly baby blankies especially for those yarns that are discontinued. someone will have a blanket that i dreamed up and that yarn is no longer available. do lots of dishcloths inbetween. i make it a Round Robin. i can't sit long because of bone problems..so when i get up,i change items.(unless a deadline) they all eventually get done. have 5 items going right now. in another month will have to get going with Barbie & AG for my 6yo GD. ;-) ;-)


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


My thoughts as well!!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Mystuerie said:


> I made a rule early on. Finish what you started before moving on to another project. My friends all had bags of unfinished knitting and crochet. I didn't want to see that for myself.


I am like you, I finish, before moving on to another project, resisting temptations. Probably result of a STRICT upbringing!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


My thoughts exactly :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Like, ever?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I knit, quilt, cross stitch, etc. I always have multiple projects going. With knit projects some of them go to the back burner due to the complexity and I work on something simple. Quilting projects usually simmer as I decide on how to quilt the finished top. Stitching projects are worked on whenever but I do complete a surprising number of them. 

It may take years but they all seem to get done but in stages.

Sometimes it's just that I eventually end up hating the started project. That gets donated.


----------



## Cassiej (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm still laughing! what a concept. Good way to start the morning. No. I've never finished one project before starting another.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I have to admit I always finish one project before starting another. Sometimes they need buttons but we only go near the LYS once a week so sometimes they have to wait, but all knitting and sewing together is completed.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have that many projects half finished. I feel ashamed.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, many times.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I only had one project on the go, six and a half dozen tea towels for an order. Then the friend of a friend bought the pattern for the cowgirl outfit that was shown here on KP a while back. Was asked to make three for a raffle to raise funds for cancer. Well, that three has blossomed into seven. Tea towels are only partly done,the rest are waiting. These are two projects I will be glad to see finished.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I almost always finish one project before starting the next. I've had a few exceptions to the rule, but that works best for me!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I generally finish one project before starting another, but I will admit to one WIP that may never get finished because it is so boring!


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I complete one project before I do another. However, I sometimes feel like a knitter with energizer batteries. I finished 8 sweaters since past March. Starting from size 6 months, 2 size 4, 2 size 6, 2 size 7, a men's cabled sweater size medium and a 12 year old girl's sweater. If I didn't finish before the next one, I know they would be sitting in a basket waiting to be finished. I am a procrastinator in all things except knitting. I have two more sweaters to finish before school starts. Someone once said I have OCD because I have to finish one before the next.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

I do not allow myself to start a new project until the one I am working is done. I always have a new project in mind and the desire to start it keeps me motivated to finish the one on my needles. I get so much more done that way.


----------



## rss1228 (Jun 3, 2013)

Whatever works for you...that's your knitting style! I almost always have several things started at once - then I'll get into a mood and finish a bunch of them up before starting another project. But I can't imagine ever finishing everything and starting fresh with just one project. I don't think my brain works that way. But however we do our projects, I love it that we all we all have this wonderful activity in common.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Knitting I usually finish before starting another.Counted Cxst,finish,quilts many before I finish one,Reading a book to finish. lol should I go on? Haaaaaa,So my answer is it depends upon what or which genre I am doing.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i am working in three projects.......


----------



## DianaS (Sep 20, 2011)

Several years ago, my environmentally-conscious friend made us half a dozen adorable fabric grocery bags. My husband, who does the shopping, faithfully collected them and took them to the store to do his part. Then I stuck a partially finished knitting project in one of the bags so I could carry it in the car on a trip. It was just the right size to hold the UFO, the rest of the yarn and my pattern in a plastic sleeve. Gradually, those lovely cotton bags have become my project bags and I think I now have a project in each of the six bags. I keep vowing to empty the bags so he can fill them with groceries again but I seem to load them up again as soon as I empty one!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Time would fail me if I were to tell you how many projects I have started and abandoned. Or how many are-- shall we say, in the process of being completed. Actually some of them will never get done even when I am 6 foot under!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


Same here!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jentodd7 said:


> LOL I am notorious for having 4 to 7 projects going at once! It drives my Hubby bonkers. I get board with one project put it down for a bit and work on another and rotate between several. I only focus on 1 if I have a deadline like a Knit along or a gift that has to be done. I do not know of anyone who works only 1 project at a time.


Unfortunately, I usually have a deadline to my projects. Even so I have about 15 UFO's lying around the house in various hiding places. Will get to them sometime!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I always finished one project before starting another...until...I joined KP and found so many wonderful projects to start. Lol


Me too.It is KP's fault!Lindseymary


----------



## vikingnorge (Apr 26, 2015)

Yup. Otherwise I would lose track of where I was and what I was thinking. Most of my things I don't have a written pattern for.


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Although I do have one fair isle purse project I started about six years ago still sitting because it was overwhelming to me, I do finish all my projects before starting a new one. I don't get to knit as much as I would like. If I did start other projects, nothing would get completed. Margie


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

Been knitting for 70 years have always finished one thing before starting another......until......
3years ago I decided to make a bag out of soda flip tops knitted together.I may never finish, I do 2 rows every couple of months.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Marnilyngf, I am with you. Only if it is for a gift and it has to be done in a hurry. There is the occasional project that I start and I am not enjoying so I will finish it because I know if I put it down I won't go back and finish it.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I only do one at a time..if I had multiples going i'm sure i'd lose the poo attern or if it, was clothing it would be too small by the, time it was finished


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> I always finished one project before starting another...until...I joined KP and found so many wonderful projects to start. Lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Count me in,I am working on finishing all wips


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely not me! Way too many UFOs!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

If it is a small project, yes, I try to complete it. But it is normal for me to have up to three or four projects going at a time. I try not to go over that in order to keep up with myself! If I am making an afghan, I normally work on that a little at a time and have smaller projects to work on or take with me in the car. I have found unfinished projects in my craft closet while looking for something else. Those are all completed now. Going forward I try to keep my project numbers down to a dull roar. If I spent as much time knitting as I do looking at new ideas and reading this forum, I would have a lot more projects completed...lol! I think I suffer from knitting ADD. Am so easily distracted. So much yarn, so many patterns, so little time!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I try really hard to finish one project before starting another. That said: I've got a lacy warm-weather top on the needles that's just not getting finished. And I have part of a sock for me and a whole sock completed for DH; my sock isn't moving forward, and the second sock for DH hasn't been cast on yet. Meanwhile, I've finished several other pullovers.

I used to start many projects at once and found that I never finished them. So, I'm trying to stick to fewer projects at once.

Hazel


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


Have you checked The Smithsonian Institute? They specialize in rare things. I haven't seen such a thing in the catalogues, though.


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow! Finished projects. What a new concept!


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow! Finished projects. What a new concept!


----------



## nancy1103 (May 4, 2015)

I most always complete my project before moving on. Occasionally there is a small overlap, but not very often.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I also finish one project before starting another. A few years ago I had too many UFOs, so disciplined myself about that. Sometimes it's a challenge, like my current project. I am knitting a scarf using Noro. Talyo ( lace weight) using size 2 needles. It's going to take forever but I will soldier on.


Gosh, that sure is gorgeous! Love Noro yarns. Keep on keepin' on! 
:thumbup:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

During my first marriage I had a bunch of ufo's and my now ex said I could go shopping for yarn when I finished all my ufo's by the time he was home from work I told him take me shopping they are all done I hate being challenged by those who are sure they are right anyway after that I made it my rule of thumb one thing at a time. There are times I do more than one project at a time but they are very few and far between. By the time I am near the end of one I am ready for the next so I get the first finished and start new project and new colors I Like my way better than all my tools tied up with half finished projects


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Mystuerie said:


> I made a rule early on. Finish what you started before moving on to another project. My friends all had bags of unfinished knitting and crochet. I didn't want to see that for myself.


That's me too!


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

I make myself finish a project before going on, much like your thank you note rule. However, that doesn't stop me from collecting patterns and adding to my stash, so i have an ever growing queue of projects!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


I have a friend who not only finishes one project before starting another, but she doesn't't buy yarn until she is ready to use it! She doesn't have a stash! She also gets up early & cleans her house before going to work. ??? She is a bit OCD...... I, on the other hand, buy yarn because it calls to me, no because I actually have a project in mind for it - and - I always have more than one thing on needles at a time because if I get frustrated or bored, I can put it down and work on something else. By doing that, I have looked at something with fresh eyes a day or two later and discovered that what I thought was a mistake, wasn't, and didn't have to spend time tinking or frogging.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

I used to finish each one before starting another. Now I will have a couple wips, but then I'll start feeling guilty that they aren't finished, so I make myself complete them before starting a project.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have a friend who not only finishes one project before starting another, but she doesn't't buy yarn until she is ready to use it! She doesn't have a stash! She also gets up early & cleans her house before going to work. ??? She is a bit OCD......
> 
> Ya think?


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I never have less than 6 going at one time, usually more, but I only count 6 because I have 6 carry bags. I do however also have 2 granny squares baskets one for Worsted Weight and one for baby yarn. So that is actually 8. And then there is the "Hat" basket for charity so we are up to 9 etc...etc....etc


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I do because I feel the stitches will not be uniform when returning to the previous project.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I think we all start another project mainly because we get familiar with the pattern and it gets boring and want to go on to something new. Like the feel of a new pattern with a new yarn and new needles. It's just like having a stash of yarn - just can't wait to get to next project. Right now I have 2 wip's and can't wait to get one of them done. Have told myself will get to new yarn AFTER I am done with present project..........


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm usually a one at a time knitter, but occasionally I have two or three, if I need easy knitting for breaks between a more difficult pattern, or something is urgent. I always finish them before moving on to any more, though.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I always do that as I don't "allow" myself to start something new until I have finished the last one! The only time I might break the rules is when I have a project that has to be done quickly e.g. a new baby arriving, a special request by granddaughters...


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

If I wore a hat I'd tip it to everyone who CAN finish one before moving to another. I consider myself restrained if I have under a dozen going at any given time.....


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Always more than one&#128522;


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Sometimes maybe two, one easy one for when I just want to knit, and one more complicated one. But usually, just one project at the time.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, I did finish one before beginning another. It probably took twice as long as it should have because it was BORING after a while. Multiple projects keeps the brain awake.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I always do 1 at a time. Never thought about getting multiple projects going. Maybe I should give it a try?


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I used to have many going and never finished any of them. They are still hanging around and I no longer have interest in finishing them. We are talking 20 year old stuff here.
Now I finish knitting one before I start another. I don't always put it together right away. But eventually they get put together and all the sudden I have lots of new stuff.
My latest craze is the Churchmouse Easy fold Poncho. I made one, put it together, and loved it so much I made two more. They need to be put together. Maybe my lack of urgency has something to do with it being 90 degrees and 89% humidity out.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I had to put my WIP on hold for a month and a half to crochet 100 novelty bags for my daughters wedding which took place on Aug. 15th. These bags were distributed at each place setting at her reception and were filled with candy and mints, and were a big hit with the guests. It was very rewarding for me. I ran ribbon through them for tying and she put small white roses and wedding rings on them. I'm not a techie or I'd post a picture. She had garden colors so they weren't all white. It was a good way of using up remnants of yarn.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I always have several projects going on at one time, and its just not in knitting. Crocheting, redwork, embroidery of any kind, quilting, wool applique, I just do what I am in the mood for that day and it all gets done at some point. If I am working on gifts or something I will just work on those until I get them done but still more than one or two at a time...


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Never! Have 7 going at the moment after a full year of only knitting on wip's.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

Normally, I only work on one yarn project at a time. But have three going right now. Two, I ran out of yarn and now have to try to find matches. With my jewelry, I usually have two going; one drying and one actively working.


----------



## Motisbeth (Mar 14, 2014)

It kind of depend on my mood


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I normally finish one item before starting another unless my daughter needs help with something.


----------



## mom2kitties (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't normally finish a project until I have several started LOL...maybe it is time to finish one from 4 years ago! (or not)


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


I did once, but that was 16 years ago and we knew that my DIL was going to have my oldest GD 6 weeks early and I had to knit premee things double quick, then there was the rush to finish the baby shawl. Phew! Now I always have at least 4 things on needles at any one time :lol:


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Some WIPs are not intended to get done.... Others are worked on fair steadily. And if it a project that I have no pattern for It is (generally) worked start to finish with no pause.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I almost always have at least three projects going at once. I try to keep a very simple one to take to knit group so I can talk and drink wine; one usually is moderately simple or a quickie and then I have one that is relatively complex for when I need to sit alone and concentrate. Sometimes I even have more than three. I do have a very few friends who only do one project at a time, but most work on several. I am proud to say that I always finish my projects, though a recent one suffered because of the long lapse of time between start and finish while I made about 4 other things. Note to self--do not do that again!


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

I, too, always finish my current project before beginning another. I look forward to seeing the end result and waiting for several projects to be completed just draws out the ending. That would be pure torture.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Rarely, if ever do I start a second project before finishing the first.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

When I began, it was one project at a time... especially when my mother or a neighbor lady was teaching. In my early projects each one took all my time and attention as I worked to learn a particular stitch or technique. I didn't have time to be bored. Each finished product felt like a victory. Now, I love to start new projects. I have several going now.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

The only projects I fully complete are dog sweaters for my two sibling pups because of the brutal winters here in New England. Otherwise, I have several projects going at the same time.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I usually have two WIP's. Go back an forth so I don't get bored.


----------



## grandma_c (Aug 21, 2015)

If I started another project, I would never finish the first! Sometimes a project gets too large to carry with me (afghans and such) so I do keep a small project in the vehicle to work on, like dish cloths or potholders. I tell myself that my "prize" for finishing a project is getting to start another! Sounds a little psycho, but it works for me!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

I do both....depending. I'm flexible.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


 :thumbup: I don't have the discipline-too many fun patterns out there. I'm working on 3 projects right now.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I never start another project unless I am done with the previous.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a lot of WIP's. It works for me. My sister does one at a time. Works for her. Everyone is different.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I never start a anything new before I finish what I'm working on. It would drive me batty if I had something that wasn't finished and I started something new.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

No more than 2 at a time - I like to have a change of yarn, color, method (crochet or knitting) which is refreshing.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Huh? You can do that?


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm really working on it. I get so excited, to start a new project. I do like to have a couple things going. One that I can do when I'm around people, don't have to concentrate and count, another when I'm doing cables and lace, and need quite
time.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I did when I first started knitting. I didn't know any better.&#128523;


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


I'm guilty of having only one project going at a time. Otherwise, it's too distracting and I would never finish!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

JTM said:


> Rarely, if ever do I start a second project before finishing the first.


HI from Portland! You have such discipline!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I might have done that when I first learned to knit. Since I've retired, it hasn't happened.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

All the time usually have 4 or 5 projects going at a time.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I usually have 2 project going. Something small like socks and then there's the sweater. Right now the weather is so darn hot there's no way I can work on that sweater.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

It depends if I have deadlines on projects. If I do, I concentrate on one thing at a time until it is finished before the deadline. Normally though, I have at least 3 things I am working on.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I always have 3. When I knit n get bored with one,I pick up another. If I didn't have another project to pick up then at that point I would stop knitting. I think I finish sooner that just 1 at time.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have different projects going for many different reasons. But IF I have to get something done for a specific reason like a gift or someone asked me to make something specific then those have to get finished right away.


----------



## Eileenanne (Jan 1, 2013)

When I started reading this forum I was suprised to find that people had several projects on the go at once. I never do that. I always complete one item before atarting another, even if I am fed up with it.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Perhaps you're right, Jessie? I do one project at time and stop when I get bored. I may get more done with at least 2 going simultaneously? 
Tina


----------



## brwstjkb (Dec 17, 2014)

I also have at least two projects going at the same time. I like to have one that takes some concentration and another one that I can just work without thought.

I thought all knitters have several projects going at the same time and a number of UFO (Unfinished projects) as well.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess I have a "one track mind". I have to complete each project before beginning a new one.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Surely, after almost 60 years of knitting I did that once....but neither my husband nor I would bet on that answer.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


I normally finish one before starting another but my last project was so heavy and bulky that I had a small light project on the go as well so I could rest my arms


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Yes, and it just caused a lot of mess. Containers full of unfinished projects in knitting and sewing. So I took one winter to clean up the mess and finish them. I have had a quilt, half knitted sweater and a needlepoint that I had started fifteen years ago. Now I make sure I do one project at a time and finish it. At my age I do not care to leave behind unfinished projects since my girls will just throw them out when they clean up. You just never know when you will not wake up the next morning. :?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't usually have moe than a couple projects going at a time. A road project always. Then a tiny needle one and another project using bigger needles to give my hands a rest.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Not me, If I do not finish the current one before starting another I would get nothing done. Lol!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jentodd7 said:


> LOL I am notorious for having 4 to 7 projects going at once! It drives my Hubby bonkers. I get board with one project put it down for a bit and work on another and rotate between several. I only focus on 1 if I have a deadline like a Knit along or a gift that has to be done. I do not know of anyone who works only 1 project at a time.


Tell your husband that, compared to me, you are very conservative. I have so many projects in so many stages that I don't bother to count ;~D.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I always finish one project before starting another or I'd never finish much! The excitement for me is choosing the yarn and pattern and the rush of creating something new. By the time I have to sew it together I am truly finished and so excited for what is to come next. When I was younger my mom always told me to finish what I start and I hold that advice dear to me in more than one way.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I think there are many of us who have multiple projects going at the same time. I rotate a bit, until something is so near finished, or suddenly grabs my attention and interest, then that one gets full attention until done. I am the same way with books - currently reading four, but have one that I will finish soon as I can't put it down.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

As far as knitting I always complete a project before starting another. Other things no way always have too many things going at once.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

RandyPandy said:


> I always finish one project before starting another or I'd never finish much! The excitement for me is choosing the yarn and pattern and the rush of creating something new. By the time I have to sew it together I am truly finished and so excited for what is to come next. When I was younger my mom always told me to finish what I start and I hold that advice dear to me in more than one way.


Actually, it's a real blast when I finish anywhere from three to five projects within a couple of weeks--almost like Christmas!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

i do the same. This week I am finishing two projects to donate along with two others that came from the project basket. Psychologically, it feels great to know they will be appreciated and also free up space for new works.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Not me, unless I was doing simple quick projects! My knitting looks something like this...

1 - Main Project - it could be (and usually is) a shawl. Perhaps it's something I've been asked to knit or something for the trunk show.

2 - Socks - always have at least 1 pair of socks OTN

3 - On-going projects - I've 4 projects that I figured from the start, were going to take me a long time. 2 garter strip afghans and 2 Beekeepers Quilts (1 in worsted and 1 in sock yarn). These are great filler projects and are all quite portable, so these travel with me.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I usually do finish a project completely before starting another. I only start another if someone needs something quickly. I like to see things finished.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm in the one project at a time camp. However, I mostly knit small projects such as hats. I need the instant gratification of a project done and the joy of sending it off to charity.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I allow myself three projects. One by-the-couch project which is either large or difficult and won't be moved until finished. One smaller in-the-car/office that gets finished quite quickly and is easy to carry around. And finally one project without a deadline that I can work on whenever.


----------



## badpoodle (Jun 14, 2015)

question for people who have multiple projects simultaneously: do seasonal changes of temperature and humidity ever cause changes in yarn tension? i've noticed stuff i knit in the winter are knit tighter than things i knit in the summer.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

badpoodle said:


> question for people who have multiple projects simultaneously: do seasonal changes of temperature and humidity ever cause changes in yarn tension? i've noticed stuff i knit in the winter are knit tighter than things i knit in the summer.


Not that I've noticed. The place where my tension may vary is when I switch between knitting English and knitting Continental. I have to be careful about that.


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes. Not sure why.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I used to. Sometimes I still do. That hasn't stopped me from ordering more projects. I am so indebted to myself for projects I may never get caught up. One of my friends at church has not helped. Her mother started a large project. There is a note on it that she had it half done, not actually-there are insert pieces and edging pieces to make as well as the other half of the main pieces, and it asks for help. Her mother apparently knew she would not complete this quite complex project before she died. I have been asked to attempt to complete it. I am deciphering the charts, no page is available with the key but special directions are given on the chart page, I have always shied away from charts before. I want to do this for my friend at church and as I am starting the pattern and following it I think I can reproduce the main pieces. Yippee! Wish me luck. She is so anxious to see this project finished. It is crochet and I crochet but have been knitting for years. I have to work the muscle memory back up. This is such a beautiful pattern. Hoping for the best.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Mystuerie said:


> I made a rule early on. Finish what you started before moving on to another project. My friends all had bags of unfinished knitting and crochet. I didn't want to see that for myself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

lol, what a concept........I wish I was this disciplined but I do however only allow myself to have 2 projects going at a time, unless I get an order to make something inbetween. I do however have another bag of small projects, again only 2 which are more portable or something to do when I just want to do something quick and mindless.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I usually finish a project before starting another one unless I get really bored or need to make something for a gift. If knitting a large project like a sweater, I might start a pair of socks to work on in the car.


----------



## Isobel Conradie (Aug 23, 2015)

To be honest, I am new at crocheting, and before I started I brain-washed myself to never start a new project before the previous one was finished. Up to now I have only finished two blankets using squares, and due to start something different as my third one. 

I am an "old" seamstress, and this procedure works the best for me regarding sewing also. After a garment or anything else is finished, I also tidy up my sewing room, put scraps and patterns where they belong away before I start anything new. Same with knitting. I really cannot function properly if my working area is untidy, and this works best for me!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I have to finish what I'm working on before moving on to the next project..... I guess it's my nature


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

marciawm said:


> I used to have many going and never finished any of them. They are still hanging around and I no longer have interest in finishing them. We are talking 20 year old stuff here.
> Now I finish knitting one before I start another. I don't always put it together right away. But eventually they get put together and all the sudden I have lots of new stuff.
> My latest craze is the Churchmouse Easy fold Poncho. I made one, put it together, and loved it so much I made two more. They need to be put together. Maybe my lack of urgency has something to do with it being 90 degrees and 89% humidity out.


Yes, I hear you about the heat and humidity. I live not too far away. In Massachusetts. it does got old doesn't it. I keep vowing to move somewhere less humid, but I can't think of where that might be.

I am curious about the Chirfhmouse poncho, guess I'll look on line and see what it is. Nice to have heard from you.


----------



## Christy.lee1989 (Sep 6, 2014)

I always have one blanket going on, I usually work on that in the afternoon into the night when I can sit down and watch all my shows and catch up on them. Most of the time I will have only that to do, but every now and then, like now, i will start a smaller project. Right now I am crocheting a blanket forms dads Christmas present, and knitting some arm warmers. I know it's early for both, but I'd rather have them done early than too late. 

But I always finish my bigger projects before moving on to the next. If I started more than one larger project, I would never get anything done! Kudos to those of u that can get them done, but there's no way I can.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Excuse me? You want me to do what?


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Have two on the go one knitting one crocheting at most times.
Gives my hands and wrists and rest when working on one then the other.
Always finish one before starting another ,just the way I am.Anita :thumbup:


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

I usually have 3-4 wips, but all the while feeling guilty that I haven't finished the "first" one!&#128518;


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

I have done both, but have found that when I leave a project and start a new one, the reason is I'm not happy with the project, and 9x out of 10 end up frogging it and waiting until I find a better pattern for that yarn. if I'm really happy with the progress of the project I tend to be OCD about it and can't wait to finish it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> If I wore a hat I'd tip it to everyone who CAN finish one before moving to another. I consider myself restrained if I have under a dozen going at any given time.....


That's kinda like me. We are awaiting a call from "the home" to tell us that the unit we liked is available. It's a 2 BR, 2 bath model and DH keeps reminding me that there will be very little space for yarn. I'm gonna ask if I could just take my WILs and UFOs. That would be enough to keep me busy for years.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

MommaCrochet said:


> I always do 1 at a time. Never thought about getting multiple projects going. Maybe I should give it a try?


Jump in! The water's fine!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

You could get a couple of those plastic bags that you squish stuff into using a vacuum cleaner to store two or three times the yarn in the same space as not squishing it. Us knitting girls have to be crafty in more ways than one!



Ann DeGray said:


> That's kinda like me. We are awaiting a call from "the home" to tell us that the unit we liked is available. It's a 2 BR, 2 bath model and DH keeps reminding me that there will be very little space for yarn. I'm gonna ask if I could just take my WILs and UFOs. That would be enough to keep me busy for years.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Isobel Conradie said:


> To be honest, I am new at crocheting, and before I started I brain-washed myself to never start a new project before the previous one was finished. Up to now I have only finished two blankets using squares, and due to start something different as my third one.
> 
> I am an "old" seamstress, and this procedure works the best for me regarding sewing also. After a garment or anything else is finished, I also tidy up my sewing room, put scraps and patterns where they belong away before I start anything new. Same with knitting. I really cannot function properly if my working area is untidy, and this works best for me!


Wow that is impressive, I envy you. I can see why your system works. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

H


kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


I used to finish projects before starting others. I prefer that but got out of the habit. I am now going back to it, using books and written patterns, and TRYING to use stash. Let's see how long these older ways last!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


I did that 4 times !!! Now, anything that looks good has to be tried!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Most of the time I complete a project before moving on. Currently I am making headbands for the upcoming Christmas bazaars. I knit the headband and then add a pretty crochet flower with a pretty button center. I have quite a few headbands knitted, but am putting off doing the flowers until I have all the headbands made and then I can make the flowers all at once.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Most of the time I complete a project before moving on. Currently I am making headbands for the upcoming Christmas bazaars. I knit the headband and then add a pretty crochet flower with a pretty button center. I have quite a few headbands knitted, but am putting off doing the flowers until I have all the headbands made and then I can make the flowers all at once.


Nice. Do you have a pattern? Can you button the button to adjust on headband or is it just decoration?


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I nearly always finish a knitting project before I start another, but sewing is a different kettle of fish. Since getting active in the Linus project I do both crochet and knitting and make things for my grandchildren, so the older I get the more projects I have on hand or am thinking about starting. Help!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Isobel Conradie said:


> To be honest, I am new at crocheting, and before I started I brain-washed myself to never start a new project before the previous one was finished. Up to now I have only finished two blankets using squares, and due to start something different as my third one.
> 
> I am an "old" seamstress, and this procedure works the best for me regarding sewing also. After a garment or anything else is finished, I also tidy up my sewing room, put scraps and patterns where they belong away before I start anything new. Same with knitting. I really cannot function properly if my working area is untidy, and this works best for me!


I'm an "old" seamstress, too, and did what you did where that was concerned. Knitting/crocheting, however, are an entirely different ball of wax for me, probably because I didn't have arthritis in my entire body then but do now, so I work on whichever is comfortable any given day, which changes with the weather....


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Nice. Do you have a pattern? Can you button the button to adjust on headband or is it just decoration?


I use the "Whitney" headband pattern which is 7 rows of a ribbing and then ss stitch for 3 inches and then another 7 rows of ribbing. I like to sew a button to the center of the crocheted flower as an embellishment to make the flower look pretty before sewing the flower onto the headband. I am currently making the headband in the Sea Hawk colors. Anything in the Sea Hawk colors will sell fast.


----------



## grannyonwheels (Sep 10, 2011)

Does ALMOST count!


----------



## midtlie (Mar 19, 2012)

I tryed that once, the idea never cought on. But if i don't do something to organise things my kids are going to put me away.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I always finished one project before starting another...until...I joined KP and found so many wonderful projects to start. Lol


SAME HERE,


----------



## karen51003 (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I always finish a project before moving on to the next. The fact that I have the yarn and needles ready for the upcoming item, motivates me to finish.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Only if I need it in a hurry!
Have 5 different ones going right now without a deadline.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I make an effort to finish a project before beginning a new
one, although I have made a few exceptions (such as if
I begin a sweater, want to consider options - e.g., a pullover
or a cardigan, type of sleeve, etc.) However, if I am 
knitting or crocheting an afghan, I usually put it aside after
the midpoint and return to it after a while. Then I will be
enthusiastic about the pattern again and the second half
goes quickly.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

iblimey said:


> I thought this was normal. Don't tell me there are actually people out there that finish one project before starting another? I have yet to meet them but time will tell.


My sentiments actually! I've five or six items that's I'm concentrating on... and, there are more in the "wings" waiting....but, those don't have any importance... so they can wait.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> My sentiments actually! I've five or six items that's I'm concentrating on... and, there are more in the "wings" waiting....but, those don't have any importance... so they can wait.


I enjoyed knitting more when I finished a project before beginning another. Also, I tended to hurry so as to do another project that I wanted to do.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Me, too - I finish what I have in hand before beginning another.


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes I am that person who finishes one project and then goes on to another. I was taught this by my Mother who was a seasmstress, knitter and crocheter. She would tell me that if you start to many projects at once when you go back to that project you would have to start all over again anyway. So be smart and finish what is in front of you first. I thank her for that . I am that type of person who does not like alot of projects laying around and am very neat in what I do.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is fascinating to me that knitters have more than one project going at a time. It sounds actually decadent as in the definition of a person who is "luxuriously self-indulgent." And I mean that in a really good way. I tend to only have 1 or 2 going at a time.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Meet the odd one out.. I ALWAYS finish one prject before going on to the next one.. I design and knit mostly from my head, math calculations and measurements so to have a list of them in my head would be confusing.. plus I give my ALL to each project and then move on.. Guess I am the unusual one.. xo ws


----------



## Bonnie Lee Wimmer (Sep 25, 2011)

I always finish before I move on. Right now I am unable to knit because I have a pair of mittens that I really dislike and I am putting off finishing them.


----------



## granola (Mar 12, 2014)

Depends upon the project. Recently I was knitting a handful of doll items, soI knitted them one after the other, leaving the dreaded sewing/finishing touches to last. I then sat down and finished the lot! A good feeling as well.


----------



## mstaz308 (Sep 17, 2014)

Only one project at a time no way. I get bored way to easy to work on one project. I think I currently have about 50 wip. I do wip completion months at a minimum of January and July. Although for the rest of the year September and November are also wip months. I have some projects that I would like to complete before my next vacation. I really don't want most of my car filled with knitting for my winter vacation. I'm going to be gone three months.


----------



## mstaz308 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bonnie Lee Wimmer said:


> I always finish before I move on. Right now I am unable to knit because I have a pair of mittens that I really dislike and I am putting off finishing them.


Two options rip them out and start something you do like or start another project.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> One at a time for me. Just like you were taught as a child... Finish one and your "treat" or reward is to get to start the next! There is more motivation to "get to the sleeves" or "finish the front" each night if there is only one project to focus on....
> 
> Whether you have 1 going on at a time or 100.... You can only knit one STITCH at a time..... So, it stands to reason that the more projects you have going on at once, the longer it takes to finish any one.


I guess it depends a lot on whether you knit for the joy of finishing the item or for the pleasure of the knitting itself. Either way is valid, it just depends on the personality of the knitter.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have finished many projects before I started another, right now I have three going. I need to finish the second sleeve on a Cardigan for my daughter and I made myself knit on that for awhile this evening!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WHAT???? There are actually people that finish a project before starting another one?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Roe said:


> WHAT???? There are actually people that finish a project before starting another one?


YUP.. we oddballs do actually exist.. and manage to get a LOT of knitting and designing done in a year at that!  xo ws


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Between quilting, knitting and crocheting - I have too many projects going to count. Just yesterday I was wondering where a certain pair of needles was hidden - probably on a UFO!


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

I like to switch between knitting (mostly) and crochet (more mindless for me because I've done it longer) to give my hands and mind a rest (a change is as good as a rest theory).


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Yup. I've finished projects before starting others. Highly over-rated if you ask me. Right now I have several going,and I can work on projects to match my mood/time available. After a while, I will get restless and finish a bunch all at once!


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

I get bored with only one project. I usually have at least 3 or 4 going at once.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> It is fascinating to me that knitters have more than one project going at a time. It sounds actually decadent as in the definition of a person who is "luxuriously self-indulgent." And I mean that in a really good way. I tend to only have 1 or 2 going at a time.


These are interesting comments. I can guarantee that at no point in my childhood or into middle age was I ever luxuriously self-indulgent. Then the dam broke and I stopped pleasing everyone else and started to please myself. At 76 I no longer feel guilty about it.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Chimo said:


> I get bored with only one project. I usually have at least 3 or 4 going at once.


Me, too. The shorter my life becomes, the less I want to rigidly force myself to work on something I'm not enjoying at the moment in order to get my hands on some of that other lovely yarn I own rather than die without ever having worked with it. If I live long enough to satisfy my yarn desires and complete all my WIPs, good for me. If not, I'm certain someone will be waiting in the wings to pick up where I left off.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I normaly get one project finished before moving on to 
another, but on the occasion that I am asked for something,
then I will leave the first project and make the one I
have been asked for.

That being said, I have had at one time 4-5 projects
going at the same time, but finished each one in order.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

The ladies in my knitting group tease me, because every week I am working on something different. I usually bring about three projects anyway so I don't get bored. Occasionally I will go through my WIPs and frog those I have lost interest in.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

finish a project before starting another! Is that something new?


----------



## Gramma Glenna (Nov 29, 2012)

always.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to always finish a project before starting a new one but that was a long time ago. Now I have at least 10 UFOs and 3 WIPs . Right now I'm working on Christmas stockings.


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

You are among friends! On one chair I have the makings of a pink afghan for a new baby on the way (I'm 83). In the corner I have a stack of cheap washcloths along with several balls of Sugar and Cream yarn for edging them, Have half finished the latest 'purse' made from plastic bags cut in strips....well you get the picture.
I "rest" by switching projects but my hands have to be doing something. Otherwise how would I ever get thru the commercials!!!
m.susa
St.Pete, FL


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes I finish one before starting another. I have heard people say they keep many projects going at one time. I tried but then one will take over and I have to finish it then the other.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I generally like to finish one project before starting another unless the one I am working on is not good for traveling, then I will start one for traveling. I almost always have one in the planning stages like choosing the pattern and yarn, reading the pattern, swatching the gauge. This way I am set to go when the 1st project is finished.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, I always finish the one I'm working on before I start the next. This doesn't stop me from daydreaming about the next when I'm in the final stages.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I always have at least two things going at the same time. When I get tired of one, I work on the other. Usually one is simpler than the other to give my mind a break.


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

cakes said:


> sorry ladies. I always finish one before starting another.....
> but I must admit there could be years between works!


That's my aim and I meet it most of the time but have been known to knit a quick tension square with a newly received order of yarn just to see how it looks/handles! It saves prep time later on (I pop the tension square back in the bag with the new wool and a note on needle size) and it allows me to enjoy the new yarn immediately. It also spurs me on to finish the current WIP. 
That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

In the words of the song: I just wonder, do you ever? All the time!


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

Always. Dang...almost. I forgot about that blanket I started about 3 years ago! Better dig it out. :?


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

not in 40 years LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

bizzyknitter said:


> finish a project before starting another! Is that something new?


No it was what I did 20+years ago when I first learned to knit. Then I learned better.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You could get a couple of those plastic bags that you squish stuff into using a vacuum cleaner to store two or three times the yarn in the same space as not squishing it. Us knitting girls have to be crafty in more ways than one!


I bought some of those and when it's time to go to the home I plan to use them. In the meantime I simply start more projects=more WIPs!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Only in my misdirected youth! &#128523;


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I enjoy having more that one project to work on at a time, it doesn't get boring that way. I eventually do finish them, believe it or not!
CeliaJ


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

cakes said:


> sorry ladies. I always finish one before starting another.....
> but I must admit there could be years between works!


And THAT is precisely why I gave up finishing one project before starting another.

I would get bored with a project, or the color. Or I'd hit a rough patch where I needed more time and attention than I had available for knitting, or simply didn't know how to proceed. Or I wanted to be knitting but the project in process just wasn't WHAT I wanted to be knitting.

Those and many variations on a theme persuaded me that it wasn't just "okay" to have several projects going at one, it was preferable. That way I usually had a suitable project for the mood / time / attention I had available for knitting.

So I decided it was a good idea for me to have:
* a small project for take-along (doctor's offices)
* a project I loved for the color
* a project that required my strict attention (lace or other pattern)
* something ready for finishing
* something ready for starting

And so forth.

This is NOT advice. I don't have any interest in persuading others to do it my way. Just sharing my own preferences and process.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I do most of the time. Occasionally I will have more than one project going, but I don't like multiple unfinished projects sitting around. (Although) - confession time - I started a lined jacket for myself umpteen years ago and it's still not finished and it drives me nuts every time I look at it. I don't know why, but I just can't seem to get at it. One of these days.................!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Knitry said:


> So I decided it was a good idea for me to have:
> * a small project for take-along (doctor's offices)
> * a project I loved for the color
> * a project that required my strict attention (lace or other pattern)
> ...


Or in my case, 5 of each type! Yikes!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> finish a project before starting another! Is that something new?


I vaguely remember doing that when I was learning decades ago, so I think it's not new, just not my method of choice ;~).

EDIT: I'm glad there are no knitting police. I wouldn't call either way right or wrong, just individual choice.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> You betcha! I finish one project before starting another.


So do I!! I'd feel guilty doing otherwise!!


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

You're kidding! I'm still trying out yarn I bought in the 1970s and still haven't found a pattern I like to use the stuff.


----------



## Wobble (Aug 25, 2015)

I work on many projects all during the year - then when it gets close to Christmas - crunch time - dig everything out and finish up. I have 7 great grandchildren and 13 grandchildren (including spouses and significant others) that I knit for all year long


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Oakley said:


> So do I!! I'd feel guilty doing otherwise!!


Feeling guilty implies that you would have done something wrong. What wrong exactly is it that you would have done? I truly don't understand why, as an adult, you can't choose to do whichever you wish without guilt. Having been a guilt-ridden child for no good or logical reason, I refuse to spend my adulthood that way..... It is so liberating!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Or in my case, 5 of each type! Yikes!


LOL -- well, that works for me. After all, I didn't specify quantities.

:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Feeling guilty implies that you would have done something wrong. What wrong exactly is it that you would have done? I truly don't understand why, as an adult, you can't choose to do whichever you wish without guilt. Having been a guilt-ridden child for no good or logical reason, I refuse to spend my adulthood that way..... It is so liberating!


No not guilty by doing something wrong--I guess it's just in me to finish one thing before I begin another!!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


Yes I always finish my project


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Oakley said:


> No not guilty by doing something wrong--I guess it's just in me to finish one thing before I begin another!!


Which is okay if that's what you want to do.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

kjcipswich said:


> I am reminded that when I was a child, I could not use what I got for presents until I wrote Thank you notes. (besides always being polite, you always wrote them promptly)
> 
> So I was thinking, If I ever completed a project before moving on to another, I would never get anything done.
> 
> ...


When I was young - up to about age 40, I suppose (!!) - I knitted one project at a time. Now I have 4 or 5 on the go. If I clear the list a little, I feel bereft because I only have 2 projects to choose from.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> When I was young - up to about age 40, I suppose (!!) - I knitted one project at a time. Now I have 4 or 5 on the go. If I clear the list a little, I feel bereft because I only have 2 projects to choose from.


Welcome to my world ;~D.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes I do


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I think it wholly depends what kind of knitter you are. There are knitters who enjoy seeing a project through from start to finish, often a fairly complicated one. There are also knitters like me who most enjoy learning something new, or researching, and jump from project to project (& often have several things that may never be finished. Which is ok, because the project already taught them what they wanted to know.)
> 
> And probably lots of other types.
> 
> ...


I agree - I stopped knitting about 20 years ago, and only picked up about two years ago. And I abhor deadlines! that puts pressure on me and I start making mistakes, thus many frogs!!!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Up to a certain point, I always knitted one thing at a time. Then I got older and bored with an item and didn't feel like working on it and played around with yarn and somehow got into the habit of having several projects on the go at once. The majority of them get finished... Sometimes I don't want them anymore and frog... Occasionally I even frog a completely finished item that I have worn once or twice and decided I'd rather do something else with the yarn!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Feeling guilty implies that you would have done something wrong. What wrong exactly is it that you would have done? I truly don't understand why, as an adult, you can't choose to do whichever you wish without guilt. Having been a guilt-ridden child for no good or logical reason, I refuse to spend my adulthood that way..... It is so liberating!


Many, many years ago I got up early one morning and decided to go right to work sewing on my 2 year old daughter's Easter coat. I was going down stairs as I thought "What would Mother think if she knew I was gonna sew *before* I had my housework done?"

And then I heard myself say in a loud voice, "Oh, who *cares* what Mother thinks?" I was alone in the house at the time and I really surprised myself.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, there was a time I would never stat a new project until I had complete what I was working on. Now I may have several project going at a time.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Many, many years ago I got up early one morning and decided to go right to work sewing on my 2 year old daughter's Easter coat. I was going down stairs as I thought "What would Mother think if she knew I was gonna sew *before* I had my housework done?"
> 
> And then I heard myself say in a loud voice, "Oh, who *cares* what Mother thinks?" I was alone in the house at the time and I really surprised myself.


I think it's called maturation ;~D. We all have stuff drummed into our heads as children, but that doesn't mean we must remain on autopilot from then on. One of the perks of becoming an adult (more or less) is that we can reassess what we were taught and decide which things we want to keep and which things are leftover guilt trips, more about control than about reason..... Congratulations!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Yes, there was a time I would never stat a new project until I had complete what I was working on. Now I may have several project going at a time.


And the Big Bad Boogeyman did not bite your head off, right? I no longer obsess over how many projects I have going or when I am going to finish them. Life has become so much more pleasant.....


----------



## maxi2 (Mar 30, 2015)

I always finish one project at a time....The work goes faster when you have the next one planned....mf


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

maxi2 said:


> I always finish one project at a time....The work goes faster when you have the next one planned....mf


I have several in the works at one time, and several others planned.....


----------



## Pcorvello (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe I am weird....but I always finish one project before starting another!......


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Pcorvello said:


> Maybe I am weird....but I always finish one project before starting another!......


I don't think that makes anyone weird. Perhaps disciplined is a better word.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I think it's called maturation ;~D. We all have stuff drummed into our heads as children, but that doesn't mean we must remain on autopilot from then on...


I always used to knit one thing at a time partly because I couldn't afford yarn for more than one thing at a time (many years) and partly because I was happy working on one thing till it was finished... Storage of UFO'swould have also been an issue.


----------



## lentils (Aug 27, 2015)

No you are not an ADD person. I always have multiple projects going at the same time for variety. Sometimes you are in the mood to do one thing or something else. I have knitting, crochet, quilting, baskets, etc. all going at the same time. It adds spice to your life and keeps the excitement going


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Many, many years ago I got up early one morning and decided to go right to work sewing on my 2 year old daughter's Easter coat. I was going down stairs as I thought "What would Mother think if she knew I was gonna sew *before* I had my housework done?"
> 
> And then I heard myself say in a loud voice, "Oh, who *cares* what Mother thinks?" I was alone in the house at the time and I really surprised myself.


Your post gave such a laugh! I know exactly what you mean. We all tend to be our own worst enemies, right? I can remember feeling terribly guilty back in my late 20s one day in my own house, when I emptied the top rack of the dishwasher first. It was LAW at my mother's house growing up that you emptied the bottom rack first and it was NOT to be questioned. I carried that rule for years. Even now, decades late, I still feel a twinge when I pull out the top rack first. Like my mother was going to come charging in the room and slap my hand.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I used to always complete a garment before I started another.....but in the last few months I have been naughty as I have 3 on the needles at the moment BUT one of them needs my undivided attention as it is a complex pattern (well that my excuse)


----------



## _Tatyana _ (Sep 2, 2015)

I never have more than 1 project on the go at any one time. I always finish the project I am working on before moving onto the next. I couldn't rest knowing that I have 2 or more things on the go...just the way I am, I have always been like this. I know I am probably in the minority on this but that's okay. I wish I could make myself have more than one thing going on at once, because there are so many things I want to make


----------

